# Would it be possible to make nutella soap



## misfities (Apr 15, 2015)

I've tried melt and pour with some different additives, but I've never tried with anything the consistency of nutella. Want to try to make it for a friend. Any advice? Theoretically, it seems like it wouldn't turn out that great :-(


----------



## not_ally (Apr 15, 2015)

It seems like I remember reading blog posts about people using peanut butter in soap, but CP, not MP (w/MP if you add too much of anything it is a problem.)  You might want to google for PB in CP, but keep in mind - if giving it to anyone other than this one friend - that lots of people have severe nut allergies, the anaphylactic shock kind.


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 15, 2015)

Ditto what not_ally said. Putting foodie additives in MP is just asking for trouble. In CP, it's no problem (as long as the food is pureed well), because of the lye reaction and higher pH, but in MP, it's a whole 'nuther story. Personally, I would just give your friend a bar of soap that's been scented with a Nutella-like FO, with a jar of Nutella on the side. Or better yet- just give me the Nutella. 


IrishLass


----------



## hmlove1218 (Apr 15, 2015)

IrishLass said:


> Or better yet- just give me the Nutella.



Me too please! Lol


----------



## lisamaliga (Apr 15, 2015)

While I haven't tried any FO's from this company, there is a Vanilla Hazelnut Mocha fragrance that might be close. If interested, contact them and ask how close it is to Nutella. Here's the link: http://www.candlemaking.com/vanilla-hazelnut-mocha.html

Their email address:
[email protected]


----------



## lillybella (Apr 15, 2015)

Brambleberry has Hazelnut-Toffee-Fragrance-Oil. This is so wonderful. I want to drink it!

I have never smelled Nutella.

http://www.brambleberry.com/Hazelnut-Toffee-Fragrance-Oil-P5111.aspx


----------



## cgirard4 (Apr 15, 2015)

I can't add any advice but I can say if we were out of junk food to eat and I was desperate for sweets the soap would be the first to go.


----------

